# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  IMU e multiproprietà

## giorgio4667

Nel cao di possesso di un immobile in multiproprietà chi è tenuto al pagamento dell'IMU?
L'amministratore come avveniva per l'ICI o i singoli proprietari per la quota posseduta?
Grazie

----------


## sannacesco

> Nel cao di possesso di un immobile in multiproprietà chi è tenuto al pagamento dell'IMU?
> L'amministratore come avveniva per l'ICI o i singoli proprietari per la quota posseduta?
> Grazie

  i singoli proprietari per la quota posseduta.
ti anticipo: 
non ho riferimenti normativi, puoi provare con Sig.Google se riesci a trovare qualcosa, ma a rigor di logica in base a quanto sta succedendo per le case "normali" dovrebbe essere corretto così.  :Smile:

----------


## Salvo

> i singoli proprietari per la quota posseduta.
> ti anticipo: 
> non ho riferimenti normativi, puoi provare con Sig.Google se riesci a trovare qualcosa, ma a rigor di logica in base a quanto sta succedendo per le case "normali" dovrebbe essere corretto così.

  ho il problema analogo con le parti condominiali indivisibili. Il decreto sull'Imu non affronta l'argomento e gli amministratori brancolano nel buio. 
Ti allego una recente articolo del Sole.  In condominio meglio se paga l'amministratore - Il Sole 24 ORE

----------


## damasco

Ho fatto una visura on-line per un cliente, il quale risulta avere per un immobile la "proprietà per l'area".
Questa proprietà è un diritto reale (tipo usufrutto ecc.) e pertanto deve essere assoggettato a IMU e ad Irpef?
Grazie per l'aiuto e buona giornata a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Proprio oggi ho ricevuto una telefonata di un cliente, il quale mi avvisava che gli è arrivata una comunicazione da parte dell'amministratore della sua multiproprietà, in cui si indicava l'importo Imu da pagare.

----------


## RENA84

L'IMU la deve pagare il superficiario non chi ha il diritto sulla sola area di sedime.

----------


## damasco

> l'imu la deve pagare il superficiario non chi ha il diritto sulla sola area di sedime.

  quindi in questo caso faccio le visure di tutta al famiglia e divido le quote?

----------


## RENA84

Perché nella visura non c'è già la quota del superficiario

----------


## claudia_b

> Proprio oggi ho ricevuto una telefonata di un cliente, il quale mi avvisava che gli è arrivata una comunicazione da parte dell'amministratore della sua multiproprietà, in cui si indicava l'importo Imu da pagare.

  Confermo: ho fatto il 730 di un amico che ha una multiproprietà, gli ho chiesto dell'ICI 2011 da indicare e mi ha detto che l'importo è fra le spese condominiali.

----------


## damasco

> perché nella visura non c'è già la quota del superficiario

  no non ci sta

----------

